# 501st RCC - Imperial guard cadian army



## silversurfer

Here as some of my work of my imperial guards and vehicules.

The top hull of the baneblade is removable to store the aerials, flags and options inside. I made optional stormbolter, heavy stubber, hunter killer missile and flags to represent high officer crew or commissar crew.

I know that my footsloggers need a decent base and they will get it soon. But it's time consuming to re-paint entirely an army (even if they needed really a decent painting).









By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16








By er6nsurfer at 2009-01-16


----------



## lav25gunner

Top notch job. the tanks look great. How did you do the banners?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Really nice stuff here. How did you do the baneblade? Cause it looks pretty sweet


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark

Great looking IG army, will look fantastic when all the infantry are base too. + Rep


----------



## Exodus

well dune nice neat work


----------



## silversurfer

Thanks for comments.

Banners and aerials were done very easily. I cut past aerials that were quite fragile and drilled holes in the bases of those aerials. Then I used a metalic shaft I found in a miniature shop, I put at the end of them some spikes from a chaos accessorie sprue. Banners were simply printed and glued with the good amount of PVA glue and put in wave form.


----------



## moo

They look really nice, awesome army dude  but you need to base your models, make them into one coherent force !


----------



## Galahad

Very nice!

For some reason though the rampant Star Wars Nerd was expecting a white with blue accents color scheme and some fist-related heraldry at the mention of the mighty 501st


----------



## humakt

Great IG army. Not to sure about the silver icons on the side's of the tank. They do look a little 'stuck' on. The colour scheme on the footsloggers well done. 

Some +rep for the whole effect.


----------



## HorusReborn

They look great! Nice use of WWII Russian heads there for effect! The tanks look great and the subtle weathering is top notch! Not keen on the banners, but that's just my taste! have some rep man!


----------



## silversurfer

Well dudes, thanks for the comments.

Anyway, I took the heraldry of the french 501st-503rd battle tank bataillon (and I didn't know about the 501st legion from star wars, but I googled it and it's funny).

I'm also not keen on the banners but I'm not great at infography and i'm still looking to change them ... if anyone has some ideas about it ...


----------



## HorusReborn

hey man, it's not the work you did on them by any means. It's more of them looking out of place on the baneblade. Especially the DoW IG leader there! LOL Still they look good, just not "right" on the baneblade.. but again it's just MY [email protected]


----------



## silversurfer

A little update with a reecce sentinel :


----------



## piemaster

That's a really nice sentinel. I really like how it has turned out. I also like the gold dude on the left hand side view of the baneblade. Some nice conversion work on the guard. +rep


----------



## Ste

sentinels looks brilliant  nice work mate


----------



## Scotty01

Love it.

Both your army and the Sentinals look great.

+Rep.


----------



## silversurfer

Got a mighty manticore from my beloved for christmas and I decided to magnetize it in order to show the number of missiles that still can be fired.

So I put magnets (from powermagnet.de, size : 3x1 mm) on the missile support.



And some on the missiles.



It works well, easy to do and quick conversion. I can even return completly the vehicule and missiles don't fall.

Then I painted the beast.





And magnets are quite invisible after the painting.



Next time : 4 chimeras (I hope)


----------



## forkmaster

You've made the God-Emperor and the sons of Cadia proud!  Really well done looking models.


----------



## silversurfer

Hi folks

I was quite lazy so I decided to rehabilitate 3 chimeras I bought broken and with some parts missing.

So a converted chimera of the mighty mechanicum to transport a future squad of skitarii/veterans or a psyker battle squad :





First chimera of platoon B with a hull heavy bolter :



Second chimera of platoon B with a hull heavy flamer :


----------



## silversurfer

Some new WIP of my current projects

A Leman Russ turret count as Demolisher turret :


And the beginning of a skitarii squad :


----------



## silversurfer

A new addition to the army : a griffon self-propelled mortar built from a quite broken chimera I bought at very low cost. I will probably add some more shelfs. I'm quite happy with the result. Painting is the next step.


----------



## alien

Very nice army


----------



## HorusReborn

nice use of the spare bits from the Baneblade! I like the Griffon alot!


----------



## silversurfer

So I finished to paint the griffon. Here are the proofs :





Not very satisfied with the white strip anyway.

And all of the tanks of the regiment minus sentinels, flyers and super heavies. The 3rd demolisher and the green chimera will be redone soon to fit the theme.


----------



## silversurfer

Some news for my bataillon :

A valkyrie with her base :



A magnetized turret to alternate between punisher and executioner :




Next : a shadosword convertible to a stormlord.


----------



## forkmaster

Nice done there dude!


----------



## piemaster

That Mechanicum Chimera and Skitarii are really excellent. +rep
The punisher turret is really cool as well. I love it. Can't wait to see more vehicles.


----------



## silversurfer

A new addition to my army a convertible shadowsword - stormlord, well let's say super heavy something .

A general view of all the parts :




And the 4 possible combinations :


----------



## silversurfer

Here is my new project about rifle veterans. The beginning of a 10 men squad with 3 meltas, a demo charge and power fist sergeant.



And a paint test.


----------



## silversurfer

New pics with 2 new vets :









And a WIP of 2 other vets and the power fist sergeant :


----------



## TheReverend

This is a really nicely done army, well painted and some great conversions. I really like the idea of a skitarati squad too, looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## silversurfer

I finished the sarge for a painting comp :


----------



## silversurfer

Here are some new pics of freshly painted tanks :

Vanquisher "Triomphant" :









Demolisher "Némésis" :









L'Infléxible : 









Kasserine :









Punisher "Tonnerre" :









C8 Basilisk "Tobrouk" :









And some group photos :

















Some new pics of the list I will plzy next month in a tournament.


----------



## neferhet

WOW!
You even have a lot of old school infantrymen! love that


----------



## Loli

Just wow.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Great work. Loving the 105mm arty pieces. Beautiful looking army all round.

What they say about seldom being wonderful is true in regard to this plog. Try not leave it so long between updates next time, eh? We all love seeing work of this quality on a regular basis.:victory:


----------



## Jacobite

How did I not see this before, really nice work! The turrets in particular really work well, they remind me of the Ragernok tank from Epic. Are the turrets scratch built?


----------



## silversurfer

Thanks for the positive replies. 

Actually, artys are M198 155mm american howitzers at 1/35.

The only scratch turret is the punisher turret made from spare parts of shadwsword. 2 other are from the old LR kit.

This is a 18 years collection so I got a lot of now oop minis (several times striped and repainted I must admit).


----------



## silversurfer

Today I gathered the whole army, what is painted or not in order to keep the motivation. Still lot of work ...


----------



## silversurfer

Here are new pics of the finished stormsword (the other options for the other variants are still PIP).


----------



## Dakingofchaos

This is a very ambitious project and its great to see progress, very well done!


----------



## silversurfer

All the options were finished to be paint this evening :

Stormlord version:









Shadowsword version:


----------



## locustgate

silversurfer said:


> All the options were finished to be paint this evening :
> 
> Stormlord version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadowsword version:


I don't have one of these are the parts made interchangeable or did you use magnets?

On a semi related note awesome army.


----------



## fatmantis

thats is mighty fine looking army there dude...


----------



## Uveron

These are fantastic. 

How do you paint the tanks, Do you use an airbrush for the Armour or it some other fantastic method.


----------



## silversurfer

locustgate said:


> I don't have one of these are the parts made interchangeable or did you use magnets?
> 
> On a semi related note awesome army.


Thanks.

I used magnets, if you want to know more :

http://501regimentdecharscadiens.centerblog.net/m/2-magnetiser-le-kit-de-shadowsword

I don't use any airbrush, I painted the beast the good old way :

1. A watered layer of beige (Rakarth flesh).
2. Inking with agrax eartshade.
3. Drybrushing with Rakarth flesh then tau sept ocre.
4. Weathering with blister foam using abaddon black. Put some black points on flat areas et use the foam as a drybrush on edges.
5. Metallics using leabelcher and inked with nuln oils
5. Details - use the colours you want at this stage. I weathered the red parts of the lascan using the same technique as above
6. Put the decals and seal them with watered Ardcoat (I used instead an old pot of mat varnish but it should work also)


----------



## torealis

This is an incredible level of painting maintained throughout. Kudos.


----------



## silversurfer

Thanks all of you.

The first hydra is finished with the same tchnique than the superheavy, not completly keen of it. Well it's still a good tabletop mini.

The second hydra is wip.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Very nice Hydra! I think it looks awesome, but what do I know? :grin:


----------



## silversurfer

Some reinforcement :



















And what is WIP :


----------



## silversurfer

Some news :
First of all Coteaz (I definitly need to repaint the face):









And 2 new priests :

















A taurox almost finished :









































I'm going to paint some stormtroopers to get a full platoon. I almost finished the command squad of a stormtroopers platoon equiped with 4 salvo rifles.









And 3 squads with two meltaguns. Special weapons and sergeants needed to be converted.


----------



## Jacobite

Really nice work especially on converting up those ST's to have volley rifles. Why do you think Corteazs face needs redoing? I think it looks pretty bang on personally.


----------



## Haskanael

I like what I see o-o ill be following this with interest


----------



## silversurfer

Jacobite said:


> .Why do you think Corteazs face needs redoing? I think it looks pretty bang on personally.


Thanks. Well I think the face looks pretty flat. I dunno. Everybody told me it is fine so maybe I shouldnt repaint it.


----------



## Jacobite

If I could paint flesh that "flat" I would be pretty happy with myself tbh!


----------



## silversurfer

A second taurox is finished. 2 vyverns are on the way.


----------



## Moriouce

I only just found this and must say it is the best looking IG army I have ever seen. Great paintjobs all the way and no small feat when you see the whole of the army! 

Though I must point out that it looks like a giant red button on both your Hydras. Is it ment to be lenses?


----------



## silversurfer

Thanks. The red is the red cap of surveyors. Well, a grey would be certainly less confusing.


I repainted an old Leman Russ :


----------

